# Lobdell Wood Track Rims W/ United States Special Racer Tires



## dave429 (Feb 25, 2016)

I have had these rims for quite some time. They are Lobdell Track rims made in Alma, Michigan with BSA hubs. Also mounted are 28 x 1/8 United States Special Racer Tires. The rims have been engraved by a racer named Ken K. on one side and KK on the other. They would have originally been used in south eastern Wisconsin, Milwaukee area. Is there any way to identify what years these might be from. Anyone ever heard of a racer with the name Ken K?
Thanks!


----------



## catfish (Feb 25, 2016)

No idea who KK was. But I'm sure you'll be getting a few people wanting to buy these.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2016)

There was a Kenrick Kavanagh born in 23 was a motorcycle racer.....?


----------



## dave429 (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm thinking it was probably someone in the south east Wisconsin area. I found these in northern Wisconsin with a couple of track bikes. The guy I got them from had them given to him by a neighbor when he was younger and did track racing. I have always wondered about those initials. 


bricycle said:


> There was a Kenrick Kavanagh born in 23 was a motorcycle racer.....?


----------



## Handyman (Feb 25, 2016)

Very nice high "V" profile wheelset with a great patina ..............Do you know what the spoke count is front and rear?  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dave429 (Feb 25, 2016)

Both front and back rims have 36 spokes.


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 25, 2016)

those appear to be the same model that came on my Iver Racer, though they aren't original to the bike.

it'll be great if you uncover the story to those wheels.


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 25, 2016)

oh, and same tires as well...

(this picture is before I cleaned the bike up)


----------



## dave429 (Feb 25, 2016)

bowersmb said:


> oh, and same tires as well...
> 
> (this picture is before I cleaned the bike up)
> 
> View attachment 289453



What type of hubs are on your rims? They do look almost identical. If only the rims could talk, they could tell me where they have been. What year do you figure your rims are from?


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 25, 2016)

dave429 said:


> What type of hubs are on your rims? They do look almost identical. If only the rims could talk, they could tell me where they have been. What year do you figure your rims are from?



The hubs are "New Departure S.M." I can't speak to the age of the rims, though the bike they're on is a '37

edit: according to this thread, the SM hubs were made from '27 - '35
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/co...g-project-need-everyones-help-pre-1933.34160/

I'll have to check the rear hub tomorrow.


----------

